# Parody to dove beauty sketch commercial



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpWkZiZaQsA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

This was hilarious but I think a lot of men underestimate their hotness.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

"You suck at drawing" that made me laugh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

"like two dark lines of hair."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the laugh! Not enough of those around here.


----------

